# [JOURNAL] Shelldome - Fluval Evo 13.5 Freshwater - Neolamprologus Multifasciatus(Shel



## Dannyhaitran (Sep 19, 2016)

My name is Danny. This is not my first time doing a journal on BCAquaria and I'm not sure if I'll keep going with this but I thought...why not? I could use this forum to keep track of what I've done, ask the questions that I can't figure out myself and hopefully inspire others to ... aquarium!

I'll start with why I wanted to start this [journal] in the first place. I found that there aren't many Fluval Evo 13.5G with a Freshwater setup and because I live in a small...small apartment of 700 sq/ft in the City of Vancouver, BC, Canada - I had to get creative with what aquarium I get. I'll agree that I got a little boujee with the choice I made with the AIO (All in one aquarium). Previously, I had the Fluval Spec and this 5 gallon was amazing until I needed to upgrade because the number of fish increased. I looked at the Fluval Evo and noticed that throughout the INTERNET, there is literally less than 0.01% of aquarists running a Freshwater setup in a Fluval Evo. Of course there isn't ... it's made for Saltwater... but I am going to change that, I love the dimensions and with the light blue lightning, it makes my Tanganyikan fish look BEA-U-TIFUL.

So I bought the Fluval Evo on Amazon and got it shipped to my place the next day. I couldn't wait to set it up but I decided I wanted to capture all of this on video and maybe also do a video journal of this adventure. In case everything goes to shit, at least I captured the process. So I will be posting videos on YouTube along with this Journal.

Here is some Equipment/fish/hardscape I have just to be cool like that:

Fluval Evo 13.5 Gallon

50W Aqueon heater
A little cheap floating thermometer
10 lbs of Seiryu Stone (Bloody expensive mate)
$30 of escargot shells
Currently 2 Shelldwellers (Neolamprologus Multifasciatus)
1 Otocinclus
Caribsea white fine sand mixed with aragonite sand
Seachem Tanganyika Buffer


----------



## Otocinclus (Aug 31, 2012)

Do you not think the water might be a little hard for the oto if you are using the cichlid buffer?


----------

